
Amazon Personalize – Real-Time Personalization and Recommendations - mcrute
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-personalize-real-time-personalization-and-recommendation-for-everyone/
======
jedberg
For those worried about privacy, the models you build are only available to
you. Amazon won’t be able to see them.

